# 80 cats on my bed - now what to do with them?



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I do have fabric to put a second base row on them all, but I didn't put it on most of them until I decide exactly what I want to do with them. I was thinking of making it look like they are sitting in windows. 

And maybe I'll make two smaller quilts. I picked out 20 fabrics, then decided I wanted to do a laying and sitting cat, left and right from each fabric - so I ended up with 80 of them. 










I probably won't get back to them until after Easter - but at least they are in a lot less pieces now!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Whatever you make it will be lovely!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Pretty & fun.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You are SO clever, that's the most charming set of blocks I've ever seen! And they're each different? Amazing... They look so animated! Great color work. It must be tempting to put them all in one piece - I think they already look like they're in windows.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow, they are just lovely. I love the way you have them positioned in different directions. 
How on earth do you make so many blocks and quilts as you do? You must do nothing but piece and quilt 24/7.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I love just looking at them...can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job, at least they don't SHED!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

My daughter would love a quilt like that.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Erm. Ahem. Well, don't like to be a copycat, but those quilt blocks are irresistible.

:ashamed:Went to: http://www.justimaginedesigns.com/catsandquilts.html

which was fun, but nothing as wonderful as yours.

Can I ask, did you work this from a pattern?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wonderful job. I like the idea of using attic window for the window effect. You could even make a couple more that have a curtain covering part of the cat.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Oh so cute. Can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Erm. Ahem. Well, don't like to be a copycat, but those quilt blocks are irresistible.
> 
> :ashamed:Went to: http://www.justimaginedesigns.com/catsandquilts.html
> 
> ...


This is based off a paper pieced block. I made some changes and did it regular piecing - I think that goes much faster.

It was a free pattern, unfortunately the designer passed away and the site is no longer available - pm me and I'll email you what I downloaded, however it is NOT what I used. 

These are quite fast blocks, and when you do a bunch at a time, they go quite quickly. While it may take an hour to sew one, it only takes 2 hours it sew five. I did all the upright cats one day, and the laying down cats the next - they are easier. And I had cut them all out long ago.

I has posted how to do the laying down ones a while ago - it's on here somewhere


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

here is the link 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/sewing-quilting/531914-cat-blocks.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Belfybat - I have a full time job, I'm the Director of Finance at a private, non-profit school and Development office that raises over $50 million in funds for assorted programs each year. Right now we're almost done with the annual budget, and I sew as a stress reliever. I've sewn all my life, and did it for pay as a first career, so it's just a lot of practice.

It's really in the non-sewing time that makes the difference, I've got enough experience I don't need to fiddle around much with getting things lined up, however, I have found that it's quicker to spend more time getting something right before you sew, then ripping it out and re-sewing.

And that is why, with little pieces like this, I cut over sized, sew and trim. It's about impossible to cut to small triangles and sew them, and end up with a square the right size. something it going to pull, stretch or get lined up a hair off.

you will spend more time fiddling with lineup and all if you start with exact cut piece than you will if you sew, trim and move on. It might not seem like it, but that "off" piece will continue to cause problems for each other piece you sew to it, and in the end you may have a block you can't quite square up correctly. 

This is another cat quilt I made - it also has a lot of HST that are quite small. 










I made this for a BIL - and cut out a second, but it's still at that stage. 

So I make them a bit larger, sew, and trim and have a perfect sized peice. And then it makes the next step easy as you aren't trying to fit in a not perfectly square block.

I find I also have a tendency to sew my seams a bit skimpier than a 1/4", so if I don't watch and trim up, I'll end up with a block larger than I want.

This is another cat quilt - for a little girl that loves cats and purple - this one was real fun. I quilted faces on the cats.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Macbaby, may I call you Master?

Thank you so much, that tutorial is just great!

Have some recycled Levis for sashing pillow covers in mind, I need some cats on my bed!


----------

